# Guppy breeder



## Smmastiff (Nov 24, 2018)

I would like to get some really good quality Guppies. I would prefer to buy from a breeder. Does anybody know someone who raises really nice Guppies.


----------



## superbay (Mar 24, 2012)

what strains are you looking for?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

April imports really nice ones from breeders in Asia, but they are not local.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Mine are from
Private breeders hand picked just from Thailand not here. Show quality 
Many strains . Dumbos, lace, grass, albino full reds etc etc. Trios.








All In their own tanks no
Mixing . Pure strains

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodiatias (Dec 4, 2019)

Who's your provider? Could you please let me know the info as there's some there that I would like to get.

(finding breeders in Canada is impossible, however I hope to step up to the plate in some ways)


----------



## theguppyfarm (Jan 20, 2021)

Nodiatias said:


> (finding breeders in Canada is impossible, however I hope to step up to the plate in some ways)


You are right there, finding Guppy breeders in Canada doing anything on larger scale and stocking wide varieties of quality guppies is rare or next to impossible. Luckily I hope that I can fill that void. I have been in operation for one year now and selectively breeding strains that I import from Thailand, Vietnam and Indonesia or source locally.

you can check out my website, im located in Montreal. https://www.guppyfarm.ca

looking forward to any of your questions!

Thanks!


----------



## Kimmerz (Oct 15, 2021)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Mine are from
> Private breeders hand picked just from Thailand not here. Show quality
> Many strains . Dumbos, lace, grass, albino full reds etc etc. Trios.
> 
> ...


Hey was wondering if you still sell guppies? My email is [email protected] is easier as it's hard for me to get to this page for some reason


----------



## theguppyfarm (Jan 20, 2021)

Located in Montreal, I will resume shipping Guppies from April 4th.
Lots of posts on Instagram : @colorzguppyfarm

Available strains for April:

Full Gold








Colorz Guppy Farm on Instagram: "Upcoming Full Gold Guppy. #fullgoldguppy #guppybreedercanada #guppylovers #guppyquebec #guppymontreal #guppyfish"


Colorz Guppy Farm shared a post on Instagram: "Upcoming Full Gold Guppy. #fullgoldguppy #guppybreedercanada #guppylovers #guppyquebec #guppymontreal #guppyfish". Follow their account to see 130 posts.




www.instagram.com





HB Tuxedo KOI








Colorz Guppy Farm on Instagram: "HB Tuxedo Koi Available soon, late March! Shipping at end of March. Available in pairs. #guppycanada #tuxedokoiguppy #hbtuxedoguppyfish #guppybreedercanada #guppylovers"


Colorz Guppy Farm shared a post on Instagram: "HB Tuxedo Koi Available soon, late March! Shipping at end of March. Available in pairs. #guppycanada #tuxedokoiguppy #hbtuxedoguppyfish #guppybreedercanada #guppylovers". Follow their account to see 130 posts.




www.instagram.com





Dumbo Red Tail.


----------

